# How to post a pic.



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Still trying to learn how to post a picture. I have the image in photobucket. I select IMG. Now what do I do in this forum? I see the "manage attachments" box in the additional options window. Is that where I go next??? It has an " upload file from your computer" option. That's not what I want, is it?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

the easiest way is to take the entire IMG tag and copy and paste it into the reply box. 

If you use the yellow mountain range up above - all you need is the URL of the pic


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> If you use the yellow mountain range up above


I don't see a mountain range?????


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

in the reply box, above where you type you will see fonts colors smilies, etc, below that you have bold, italics, and all the way over is a little box, looks like mountains in it, scroll your mouse over them to find the one that says "insert image" click that one, and another box pops up, just past the url in there. and enter. it will look like a bunch of mumbo jumbo untill you preview or submit the reply. good luck ron.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

where it says insert image, then a lil window pops open that asks for the image's URL which would be the location on photobucket's site 

**

oops didnt see your post lvldrummer till after i posted mine since i had my reply post open while i was formatting that pic to post :fun: (peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers... LOL)


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

lochness, thanks for posting that.... My screen does not look like that!!!! The "insert image" is not there. None of the stuff that is like the "formatting toolbar" in Excel is there. The "center text" button, the "bold" button.. none of that is on mine. The drop down menus above the formatting tool bar on yours, that say verdana, 2, black, etc. are not on mine. Also the icons that are to the right of your message box, are below mine and there are not as many icons....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

then the difference is in your board settings.. hold on, let me find it and Ill be back to tell you how to get that stuff

edited to add:

ok, I found it - click on User CP at the top and then on the left click on Options - scroll all the way to the bottom and you will see where you can change the editor settings.. yours is probably set on "plain text box" - change it to one of the others - standard is what I use - HTH


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

That did it!!!!! Great. Peach.... you are a "peach". Thanks to everybody. Let's see if I can make it work. At least, now I have the tools.


----------

